# Office 2010 Seiten nummerierungs Problem



## Drawlix (27. März 2011)

Ich habe folgendes Problem nämlich ich muss es schaffen das die Seiten Nummerierung bei geraden zahlen links ist und bei ungeraden rechtes wie kann ich dies umsetzten . Bitte um Hilfe tutorials usw.

Danke


----------



## tombe (28. März 2011)

Also zumindest bis Office 2000 gibt es bei den Seitenzahlen die Option "Ausrichtung" -> "Innen/Außen".

Wenn du diese Einstellung wählst werden die Seitenzahlen am Seitenrand entweder innen oder außen jeweils abwechselnd rechts oder links dargestellt.


----------



## michaelwengert (28. März 2011)

Du must einschalten das Kopf-und Fußzeilen auf geraden und ungeraden Seiten verschieden sind.

-> in die Kopfzeile reinklicken -> Kopf-und Fußzeilentools ->Entwurf->Optionen-> Untersch. gerade ungerade Seiten

Danach kannst du dann je eine gerade bzw ungerade Seite bearbeiten und dort die Fußzeile einstellen


----------

